# How do you celebrate 4th of July?



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 3, 2015)

Post pictures and explain special events that you do to celebrate America's freedom. Even anything special that you do with your herd


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 4, 2015)

My neighbors have some pretty serious fireworks 
Goats don't like it
LGD Angel is in the house


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2015)

We put party hats on all our goats....

NOT!



We don't do anything different.
Goats don't care about the noise if the dogs don't care.
Dogs bark at thunder... fireworks... gunshots.
It's a lot of barking. 

@OneFineAcre  - my one dog that was hit by lightening does come in...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh, nice. The neighbors setting off Fireworks drives our horses nuts, or at least one of them, the other hunts so he is better about it. The chickens sleep through it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 6, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Post pictures and explain special events that you do to celebrate America's freedom. Even anything special that you do with your herd


 Fireworks is on the top of the list of reasons to not live in a subdivision.  

We did nothing special but spent the day building some cabinets for our pantry.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Mike CHS said:


> Fireworks is on the top of the list of reasons to not live in a subdivision.
> 
> We did nothing special but spent the day building some cabinets for our pantry.


Oh, I remember 2012 in Colorado, we went to a pool party and did confetti fireworks but those were the only fireworks, our shows were canceled. I looked at what California does for their firework show cancelation, and un-like Colorado that does nothing, they do a light show, I wish we could have had something. In reality, I love Colorado so much, but there are wildfires and floods, sometimes both in one year like 2013


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 7, 2015)

All that we need to do is go outside and watch the firework displays from all of our neighbors, as well as the entire town  that rival the best city fireworks.  Looks and sounds like WW 3 from sundown to well past midnight !


----------

